# Bunkai in Jun Jang Hyung



## Muwubu16858 (Oct 25, 2007)

My teacher is expected to return next week from a month in Korea. Before he left, he taught me the movements to Jun Jang, which for the people out there who don't know, is actually the korean pronounciation of the Kanji for Tensho. Tensho is a kata introduced by Miyagi Chojun Sensei around 1921, as a softer Sanchin form. I was just wndering, if any out there have learned the form, what bunkai would be utilized in this form. Although my teacher will be back to teach his applications, I have spent the past month trying my own too. I just wanted to see what thoughts are out there as well.


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Oct 25, 2007)

Never heard of it...not surprising. Any vids?


----------



## Muwubu16858 (Oct 25, 2007)

Tensho is the Japanese pronounciation, and Jun Jang is the Korean pronounciation.

Just wanted to see what some of you think out there, what bunkai can be puled. I have some ideas, but i need some further analysis tonight at class.


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Oct 25, 2007)

Very interesting. The hand movements at the beginning look like they have definite ho sin sul applications, just from the way the wrist is rotating. Also, the last sequences (where it looks like he's going to throw a hadou-ken) could probably be used to lock an arm straight and bend it the wrong way at the elbow, much as the first moves of sip soo. 

Cool stuff. I'm not an expert, and I'd love to hear what's actually behind that form, even though I don't know if there's any form of Jun Jang Hyung in ITF TSD. Tang Soo!


----------



## Chizikunbo (Oct 27, 2007)

Muwubu16858 said:


> My teacher is expected to return next week from a month in Korea. Before he left, he taught me the movements to Jun Jang, which for the people out there who don't know, is actually the korean pronounciation of the Kanji for Tensho. Tensho is a kata introduced by Miyagi Chojun Sensei around 1921, as a softer Sanchin form. I was just wndering, if any out there have learned the form, what bunkai would be utilized in this form. Although my teacher will be back to teach his applications, I have spent the past month trying my own too. I just wanted to see what thoughts are out there as well.


 I know and teach Jun Jang, although I was taught that it was devised as the "back side" of Sanchin (Samjin). If I remember right, Jun Jang/Tensho means "rotating palms". That video was an beautiful performance of the form. I will skip past the first part, as the applications are numerous and more easily seen (obvious wrist releases (sohn sool) and such). One that I really enjoy is in the sequence after the high,middle,low push/pull motions, where you raise your crane fist, lower it, then out wing, and in wing. Lets say an opponent throws a right punch, you use your wrist to  catch under it, bring it high, and thus divert to force, and then low (using the underside of your wrist now), you do this in an oval like circular motion, so when you get to the bottom the opponents fist is out to the side, opening the side of his stomach and floating ribs, your out wing actually strikes the floating ribs (and a vital point at that) with a yuk pyung soo (reverse palm strike, which avoids contact of the knuckles), and you continue by, torquing your hip right, and your in wing is a pyung soo to the solar plexus or stomach, done quickly this is very effective motion.
Its hard to explain more advanced movements on e-paper, in words so I will leave it at that for now...just be aware, as with any forms, things are not always, or most of the time what they seems. 
Also be aware that alot of this form doubles as danjun ki bup (abdominal ki method) exercises ;-)

Also, on a final note I dont know if you were told or not, but I was strongly advised against practicing this form more than once a day, with full breathing, and dynamic tension, and be aware of any reddening of the face. It is surly okay to just go through the motions though, and work on bunseok ;-)

fwiw,
--josh


----------



## Makalakumu (Oct 27, 2007)

Most of your wrist locks and escapes are in there.  There are a couple of armbars and block and counter routines.  

I'm curious, how did Tensho get absorbed into your curriculum?


----------



## Chizikunbo (Oct 27, 2007)

upnorthkyosa said:


> Most of your wrist locks and escapes are in there.  There are a couple of armbars and block and counter routines.
> 
> I'm curious, how did Tensho get absorbed into your curriculum?



In my case, I put it there, and there is much value to it, alongside of Samjin, I learned it from a a teacher of mine who learned it in Goju. It is actually listed as a Tang Soo Do hyung (jun jang, along with sanchin with is listed as Tsan Tjin or something like that) in KJN Hwang Kee's SBD TSD Vol. 1 It appears that it was originally part of MDK TSD ;-)

--josh


----------



## Makalakumu (Oct 27, 2007)

Do you ever wonder how people decided which forms to keep and which ones to dump?  I wish I could have been a fly on the wall for those discussions...


----------



## Chizikunbo (Oct 27, 2007)

upnorthkyosa said:


> Do you ever wonder how people decided which forms to keep and which ones to dump?  I wish I could have been a fly on the wall for those discussions...



I indeed do lol Especially in the formative years of the TSD and KSD kwans, with the limited knowledge that they had of the forms, it is curious why some where kept and others were done away with yes?


----------



## Muwubu16858 (Oct 29, 2007)

Hwang Kee never taught either form, samjun(sanchin) or junjang(tensho). He just listed them, and afew others in his book, because at the time the original Soo Bahk Do Dae Gam was introduced(1970), Yoon Kwai Byung and hisfollowers were still members of the Moo Duk Kwan as a result of the Taekwondo movement o the 50'sand 60's.  So Hwang Kee listed 39 forms in his book, some of which Hwang Kee never used himself. forms like samjun, junjang, ship pahl and a few others were listed since the Jidokwan side used them.


----------



## sjrwheeler (Jan 11, 2008)

not sure about Bunkai, i learnt this form years ago, and really enjoyed it, and i'd forgotten it, and always wanted to try it again, so this is great now that i know its names, thank you!
i remember learning some bunkai which i didnt especially agree with but i think if you just try doing the hyung with a partner in front of you it shouldn't be too hard to work out some of your own applications.

Sam


----------

